# The Greenwich Tavern changed its name to Gold & saddles



## jaquelin (13 August 2012)

The Tavern, hard by the Park, apparently became the go to place for all equestrian competitors. So much so that they changed the name, including a spiffy painted sign & hanging shingle. I was there Thurs after dressage & it was heaving, especially with Orange clad Dutch.I suspect the name change is temporary but it's nice to see the good-will, especially as the preparation & disruption has been pretty hard on locals.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 August 2012)

Chris Evans got the owner on his radio show last week and asked him to do it - it is temporary but good effort


----------



## stencilface (13 August 2012)

Judging by their faces on TV the next morning I'd say the amount the SJ team spent in there was probably enough to buy the guy a new pub, good on him for changing it for a while


----------



## Superhot (13 August 2012)

The pub opened up at 7am to serve Games makers and security staff with bacon butties.  Very much appreciated and a lovely friendly atmosphere in there.


----------

